# May Welsh Meet



## Gromit (Feb 19, 2008)

Okay here it is. The shall we have a meet in May poll.

Lots of weekends to choose from and no major sporting events at all to worry about (ignores the england test match as cricket is poo).

Same format as last time. i.e. multiple choice.

We'll decide upon a venue at a later date.
I personally see no reason to change it from the Millers in Cardiff as its worked well so far. But we might like to head across to Bristol for a change or do something else interesting. Feel free to post ideas here.

(Please wait for poll, no getting impatient or over excited, yes I'm looking at you two Strumpet and Fizzer)


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 19, 2008)

*bounces about uncontrollably....*


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 19, 2008)

Are We There Yet!!!!! :d


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 19, 2008)

Bwhahahaa 



*sniggers cos Marius entered before finishing...*


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 19, 2008)

Erm can't make the last weekend in May...I think...I'll check with smileyboy but I think he's out shooting people that weekend?


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 19, 2008)

Ear...whens May day? Isn't that an extra bonk hol?


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 19, 2008)

First weekend is just after the Urban Dam trip so I will be very skint. Hope it isn't that one! 



Ohh May Day is the 5th. Well if it IS that first weekend I will do my utmpst to be there!


----------



## Gromit (Feb 19, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Bwhahahaa
> 
> 
> 
> *sniggers cos Marius entered before finishing...*



Then the board said don't worry I don't mind, try again after a little rest.


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 19, 2008)

Lol. Poor M


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 19, 2008)

eh?

What did he enter and not finish?

Fnar fnar


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes they may.


----------



## Kanda (Feb 19, 2008)

No they May not!!


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 19, 2008)

*considers poking Kanda in the eye*


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 19, 2008)

yep any of them, infact 2pm today would be better for me- its a bad one!!!!!


----------



## phildwyer (Feb 19, 2008)

I'll be in town in late May.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 19, 2008)

May day weekend may not be the best time to meet for those needing B&B. Prices will be higher. Maybe not for somewhere like the Millers. I'll enquire next time I'm there after football.


----------



## xenon (Feb 19, 2008)

Like those pay day options. May seems alright so far but my dad's retiring that month. not sure if he's gonna celebrate. 45 years in the same job.


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 19, 2008)

This is the part when we all im and am for weeks then settle on a date in another month after Marius starts several polls lol!

Love it!


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 19, 2008)

Marius said:


> May day weekend may not be the best time to meet for those needing B&B. Prices will be higher. Maybe not for somewhere like the Millers. I'll enquire next time I'm there after football.



I'm thinking the same thing...maybe we should save our spends for mid may options?


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 19, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> This is the part when we all im and am for weeks then settle on a date in another month after Marius starts several polls lol!
> 
> Love it!



Hehe it's when the entertainment starts


----------



## Gromit (Feb 19, 2008)

I'M NOT DOING ANOTHER POLL!!!! 

/knowing full well that he's soft and would.


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 19, 2008)

Yer gonna have to when we decide on an actual date...well..._you_ don't have to do anything but someone will,or we'll all get confused again


----------



## softybabe (Feb 19, 2008)

i'll prob not be able to make dates in May cos softyyoungman is sitting GCs...i will prob be allowed out on the first weekend since it's a bank holiday


----------



## 1927 (Feb 19, 2008)

...


----------



## 1927 (Feb 19, 2008)

phildwyer said:


> I'll be in town in late May.



That's late May out of the question then!!

Seriously it would be good to see ya Phil, I told them all ya not really like ya online persona. Sorry if you wanted to maintain that impression!!!


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey instead of a disco this time...how about Maypole dancing?


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 19, 2008)

OOOooooooOOOOOOooooooo

*bounces*


----------



## 1927 (Feb 19, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Hey instead of a disco this time...how about Maypole dancing?



Maybe Ed could consider staging a mini Offline. I'm sure the millers would be up for it, after all every time we venture down there we out number everyone else in pub by a good 4:1.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 19, 2008)

1927 said:


> Maybe Ed could consider staging a mini Offline. I'm sure the millers would be up for it, after all every time we venture down there we out number everyone else in pub by a good 4:1.



I think it would be a great venue and now lightbulb is best mates with the landlord well why the hell not.......


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 19, 2008)

Hello to this thread too.... 
I voted for everything 'cause any suits   And then I can shout "Are we nearly there yet as well"


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 19, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> I think it would be a great venue and now lightbulb is best mates with the landlord well why the hell not.......



Maybe we could get rooms at cheap rate lol


----------



## Col_Buendia (Feb 19, 2008)

Marius said:


> (ignores the england test match as cricket is poo).



You'll get a row going talking like that round 'ere...


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 19, 2008)

Col_Buendia said:


> You'll get a row going talking like that round 'ere...



wheres waterloowelshy when you need him

hope you and the lovely family are very cool


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 19, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Maybe we could get rooms at cheap rate lol



Bring your own towels


----------



## Gromit (Feb 19, 2008)

softybabe said:


> i'll prob not be able to make dates in May cos softyyoungman is sitting GCs...i will prob be allowed out on the first weekend since it's a bank holiday


----------



## Col_Buendia (Feb 19, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> wheres waterloowelshy when you need him
> 
> hope you and the lovely family are very cool



Don't know cos I never need him! 

Family's good, ta!

xx


----------



## Gromit (Feb 19, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Maybe we could get rooms at cheap rate lol


 
I believe that there are only 6-8 rooms in total (6 according to some sites and 8 to others, i think they use a room or two for storage).

We could end up filling the place.


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 19, 2008)

Marius said:


> I believe that there are only 6-8 rooms in total (6 according to some sites and 8 to others, i think they use a room or two for storage).
> 
> We could end up filling the place.



Whoooooosh!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 19, 2008)

Marius said:


> I believe that there are only 6-8 rooms in total (6 according to some sites and 8 to others, i think they use a room or two for storage).
> 
> We could end up filling the place.



Thats a nice thought innit


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 19, 2008)

We could all share!!   


*chuckles*


----------



## softybabe (Feb 19, 2008)

Marius said:


>



awwwwww ta....i'm sad too  

*crosses fingers and toes that it's first wk


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 19, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> We could all share!!
> 
> 
> *chuckles*


----------



## softybabe (Feb 19, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> We could all share!!
> 
> 
> *chuckles*



hehehe!  I don't like sharing


----------



## Gromit (Feb 19, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> We could all share!!
> 
> 
> *chuckles*


 
And so the welsh orgie was born!


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 19, 2008)

Marius said:


> And so the welsh orgie was born!



All I wanted wa a May pole this time


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 19, 2008)

Marius said:


> And so the welsh orgie was born!




your fault


----------



## Gromit (Feb 19, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> All I wanted wa a May pole this time


 
Haven't you heard the phrase... be careful what you wish for.


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 19, 2008)

Lmao  


Ohhh I didn't mean like that softy!  Heh


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 19, 2008)

I can see it now...


----------



## Gromit (Feb 19, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> I can see it now...


 
Not this sort of pole in the month of may then?


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 19, 2008)

Oohhh those dresses are cute! They need to be shorter tho.


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 19, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Oohhh those dresses are cute! They need to be shorter tho.



I'm not really sure I want the pope to get his legs out?


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 19, 2008)

Not him!!   Silly!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 19, 2008)

Them dancers look German, certainly not english


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 19, 2008)

Maybe they are...I didn't know they did it in Germany?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 19, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Maybe they are...I didn't know they did it in Germany?



it looks like lederhosen innit


----------



## Gromit (Feb 19, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Maybe they are...I didn't know they did it in Germany?


 
Wear cute dresses? Why ever not?


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 19, 2008)

Don;t they wear cute kinda dresses with breasts spilling out and pigtails?!
Or is that Sweden.....


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 19, 2008)

Marius said:


> Wear cute dresses? Why ever not?



Hairy legs????


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 19, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Don;t they wear cute kinda dresses with breasts spilling out and pigtails?!
> Or is that Sweden.....



Counts me out then...I have no breast to spill...not a drop!


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 19, 2008)

I spyed some 
Eermm not that I was looking nor nuthin....


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 19, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> I spyed some
> Eermm not that I was looking nor nuthin....



Hardly spillworthy though lol!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 19, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> I spyed some
> Eermm not that I was looking nor nuthin...



You rugmuncher


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 19, 2008)

*hides behind strumpet and pushes her towards the old Cardiff meet thread...*


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 19, 2008)

Lovely bit of corsetry will make them spill out over the top ripe for squeezin ma'am! 


Lol@Haylz 



*get pushed.....n digs heels into floor....*


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 19, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> You rugmuncher



Oi I aint got a rug...more of a slipmat


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 19, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Oi I aint got a rug...more of a slipmat



PMSL

Right im going in this time for real


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 19, 2008)

PMP@slip mat!!!!  

I've got.......wait TMIALERT!!!!

*goes to watch Betty*


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 19, 2008)

Girls. what feking thread am i supposed to be on lmao!


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 19, 2008)

CARDIFF one?

I dunno....I'm lost in hard hats n board games n breast spillage n orgies


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm orf to me pit...night all 

xXx


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 19, 2008)

Gniiiiiiiiiiiiight Kris!  Sleep well


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 19, 2008)

I cant stop laffing-


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 19, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> I'm orf to me pit...night all
> 
> xXx



sweet dreams and tell the equalizer he has a job to do tomorrow


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 19, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> sweet dreams and tell the equalizer he has a job to do tomorrow



 Stop it! My face hurts


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 20, 2008)

Wat was the piccy spose to be Strumps?


----------



## Gromit (Feb 20, 2008)

Charlies angels


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 20, 2008)

yep Charlies Angels! 

Where the fudge did it go!??


----------



## Gromit (Feb 20, 2008)

IMDB  doesn't like hotlinking I'm afraid.


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 20, 2008)

Don't quite understand that Marius but ty!


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 20, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Don't quite understand that Marius but ty!



Hahaha DITTO! IMDB???


----------



## Gromit (Feb 20, 2008)

Thats the website you tried to nick it off. IMDB.com

Internet Movie Database.

One of the most famous internet sites there is.


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 20, 2008)

I know the IMDB site 
Just didn't understand the techy gubbins  


Oopss I've cut my hand


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 20, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> I know the IMDB site
> Just didn't understand the techy gubbins
> 
> 
> Oopss I've cut my hand



You got one hell of a sharp keyboard strumps...you ok hon?


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 20, 2008)

Lol yeh s ok. 
Cut my hand doing some dishes (on minime's Brownies mug, oopss)  See! housework is dangerous!! Don't do it!! 
It isn;t hurting much just won't stop bleeding for a minute...presure on it now


----------



## softybabe (Feb 20, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Lol yeh s ok.
> Cut my hand doing some dishes (on minime's Brownies mug, oopss)  See! housework is dangerous!! Don't do it!!
> It isn;t hurting much just won't stop bleeding for a minute...presure on it now



awwwwwwwwww (((msbouncesalot)))


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 20, 2008)

HUGS!!!! 

Ty softyyyy


----------



## Gromit (Feb 20, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Lol yeh s ok.
> Cut my hand doing some dishes (on minime's Brownies mug, oopss)  See! housework is dangerous!! Don't do it!!
> It isn;t hurting much just won't stop bleeding for a minute...presure on it now


 
Need my healing hands? Hope you are ok.

You have a cup to drink brownies out of? 
How do you liquidize them?

/scared!


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 20, 2008)

Lmao  

Am okie ta! Blooding is sloooooowly stopping


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm now thinking the first weekend in May having checked my rapidly filling diary...though that could all change after I speak to my smileylad...


----------



## Gromit (Feb 21, 2008)

Well most people have voted for "are we there yet" so far so we are having it then.


----------



## teqniq (Feb 21, 2008)

One of these days I might actually try to turn up at one of these things, but being as how I work shifts I really have no idea if I'll be able to.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 21, 2008)

Never heard of phoning in sick?


----------



## teqniq (Feb 21, 2008)

Well, yes I have. Foolishly though, I always feel guilty doing that. A certain spamming friend of mine occasionally tries to persuade me to do that in an effort to get me to go to gigs that I otherwise wouldn't be able to attend. So far he's met with no success.


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 26, 2008)

Are we frigging there yet?

Mores to the point...when we gonna actually pin a date down?

Just so Marius has something to do with his idle hands and create another 'Official May the 'whatever' meet' for us to countdown on etc


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 26, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Are we frigging there yet?


That's what I voted for !  .... well - that and all the other weekends as well of course !!


----------



## Gromit (Feb 26, 2008)

Um well er...

There is no clear winner on the poll.

I'm very tempted to call it for May Day weekend. Purely so Softy can come. That would be an abuse of my organisational powers playing favourites. But hey if other people complain tough, perk of the job I get the casting vote.

May the 3rd it is!


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 26, 2008)

Marius said:


> Um well er...
> 
> There is no clear winner on the poll.
> 
> ...


Sounds good to me, that does but then I'm easy  
*Awaits rude comments & double-entendres*


----------



## Gromit (Feb 26, 2008)

So the writing on the Millers bathroom wall now testifies.









The worrying thing is that you wrote it yourself and added your mobile number.


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 26, 2008)

Marius said:


> So the writing on the Millers bathroom wall now testifies.
> The worrying thing is that you wrote it yourself and added your mobile number.


Baddddum - tish!! Eye-thangyew for your immediate response to my obv comment !!
E2a: They had a bathroom?? LOL


----------



## softybabe (Feb 26, 2008)

Marius said:


> Um well er...
> 
> There is no clear winner on the poll.
> 
> ...



Yay!  I like  being favourite 

*goes looking for teen sitter


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 26, 2008)

SouthCoaster said:


> Baddddum - tish!! Eye-thangyew for your immediate response to my obv comment !!
> E2a: They had a bathroom?? LOL



You mean you never felt the need?


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 26, 2008)

So...then are we agreed with the 3rd May?


----------



## softybabe (Feb 26, 2008)

Marius said:


> So the writing on the Millers bathroom wall now testifies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hehehe!  

 *goes off to spread the rumour about SC


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 26, 2008)

*puts May 3rd in diary and gets VERY excited* 

*BOUNCES*


----------



## Gromit (Feb 26, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> So...then are we agreed with the 3rd May?



Yep.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 26, 2008)

Im in dudes....


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 26, 2008)

If i have a home by then- you must stay the night


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 26, 2008)

You lost your voice???


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 26, 2008)

*is too busy bouncing to have any puff left to speak at mo*


----------



## Gromit (Feb 26, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> If i have a home by then- you must stay the night



Why thank you.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 26, 2008)

Marius said:


> Why thank you.



You can all sleep in my attic together


----------



## softybabe (Feb 26, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> You can all sleep in my attic together



...like one big family


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 26, 2008)

softybabe said:


> ...like one big family



innit-- youve seen the space- do ya think id fit you all in??


----------



## Gromit (Feb 26, 2008)

Good night Jim Bob
Good night Mary Elen

Room for 16 of us in that attic?


----------



## softybabe (Feb 26, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> innit-- youve seen the space- do ya think id fit you all in??



if peeps are friendly enough...  they can cuddle up...i'll be safely with ddraig i dont like sharing


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## softybabe (Feb 26, 2008)

trying to sort out my tickets b4 it gets stupid but no guaranteed teen sitter yet


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 27, 2008)

hmmmm...guess we still have to post on this one until Marius sorts us out a new 

CARDIFF MEET 3RD MAY poll.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 27, 2008)

The new thread is up.

Get your arses over there and vote.

Pimp it on other parts of the board too please. You ladies are good at that.

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=241902


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 27, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> hmmmm...guess we still have to post on this one until Marius sorts us out a new
> 
> CARDIFF MEET 3RD MAY poll.


Well, we could carry on posting here anyhway just to confuse matters  (I added my vote to the other thread anyway though)


----------

